# Signet



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2011)

Salut a tous

Bon ben voila, j'utilise pour la toute première fois un iPad et je me demande comment je fais pour ranger mes signet sur les différente page. Comment je peux déplacer mes signet pour les mettre ou je veux?

Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Juillet 2011)

tchetche a dit:


> Salut a tous
> 
> Bon ben voila, j'utilise pour la toute première fois un iPad et je me demande comment je fais pour ranger mes signet sur les différente page. Comment je peux déplacer mes signet pour les mettre ou je veux?
> 
> Merci



Fais comme tout le monde: sers toi du manuel !!
Pages 88 et 89 !


----------

